# Hello Mobile



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Unlimited talk/text/data
Only $25 p/month
Anyone currently have them as your carrier If so, how's the service?
Thank you!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't have them but it's a MVNO. They have arranged agreements with an actual network provider (this one I think is T-Mobile). If T-Mobile is good in your area you should be ok but MVNOs are basically like flying coach, postpaid subscribers on the actual network take priority. If you primarily use voice calls and text you are all most likely good but I'd look at the T&C's in re to data usage/throttle. Specifically under _Data Usage Level. _


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The data priority is crucial. I got Rohulla to admit to me that one of the points in the ride assigning algorithm is network distance, even before physical distance. The app will tend to prefer drivers with faster data on their mobile device. 
if your ping time to Lyft servers is less than the next guy you will get more rides than they do. 
If you have an "unlimited" plan that slows you down after a set amount of data it will affect the frequency of rides you get. 
This is one case where cheaper is not better.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Atavar said:


> The data priority is crucial. I got Rohulla to admit to me that one of the points in the ride assigning algorithm is network distance, even before physical distance. The app will tend to prefer drivers with faster data on their mobile device.
> if your ping time to Lyft servers is less than the next guy you will get more rides than they do.
> If you have an "unlimited" plan that slows you down after a set amount of data it will affect the frequency of rides you get.
> This is one case where cheaper is not better.


Meh, like I give a F!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Alltel77 said:


> I don't have them but it's a MVNO. They have arranged agreements with an actual network provider (this one I think is T-Mobile). If T-Mobile is good in your area you should be ok but MVNOs are basically like flying coach, postpaid subscribers on the actual network take priority. If you primarily use voice calls and text you are all most likely good but I'd look at the T&C's in re to data usage/throttle. Specifically under _Data Usage Level. _


Been with Miny for 3 years. No issues and tons of pings. Hello is the way to go, it seems. But if others want to spend more, okay!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Cool. I will enjoy the rides you don’t get. Thanks!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Been with Miny for 3 years. No issues and tons of pings. Hello is the way to go, it seems. But if others want to spend more, okay!


Mint


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Cool. I will enjoy the rides you don’t get. Thanks!


The difference is, I make bank on less rides than you, and you get to spend more on your phone. Have you always been this smart? 😐


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Been with Miny for 3 years. No issues and tons of pings. Hello is the way to go, it seems. But if others want to spend more, okay!


All I said was to check the T&C's. MVNO companies have different service level agreements. It might work just fine.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> The difference is, I make bank on less rides than you, and you get to spend more on your phone. Have you always been this smart? 😐


But I make more bank than you. I use my phone data for a lot of things besides ride share and very much enjoy the fast data.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cocaine and hookers....... metro pcs


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Unlimited talk/text/data
> Only $25 p/month
> Anyone currently have them as your carrier If so, how's the service?
> Thank you!


I had the unlimited version of Hello Mobile for a few months. It was $85 all in for five lines of service. The service was fine. No one in my family had issues with it. Until they switched their MVNO agreement. Now any Apple phone will not work completely with Hello Mobile (Visual Voicemail won't work. 5G won't work. MMS won't work). That's not Hello Mobile's fault. It's Apple's. Check out the subreddit on Hello Mobile. You'll get lots of info there: r/qlink_hellomobile

Bottom line, if you're running Android, you're fine. If you're running Apple, your device and service will be crippled by Apple.

We've since switched back to T-Mobile where everything Apple still works.

[NG]Owner


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cellphone service is so expensive in USA. In socialist Britain I get 150Gb of data per month and unlimited talk/SMS for the equivalent of $27.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I got Rohulla to admit to me that one of the points in the ride assigning algorithm is network distance, even before physical distance.


Rohulla can't even properly explain to me the cancel policy, She/he doesn't know what a gated community is. She/he cannot explain to me when or how a fare is adjusted with upfront fares. 

Yet, she/he knows the dispatch algorithm down to how data affects your requests? 😆 🤣 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Rohulla can't even properly explain to me the cancel policy, She/he doesn't know what a gated community is. She/he cannot explain to me when or how a fare is adjusted with upfront fares.
> 
> Yet, she/he knows the dispatch algorithm down to how data affects your requests? 😆 🤣 😂


If you are dogged enough and willing to waste the time you eventually get escalated to someone that knows what they are talking about. In this case it was a conversation that carried on over three days. I was pissed and got stubborn. I finally got to someone in tier 3 support.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Atavar said:


> If you are dogged enough and willing to waste the time you eventually get escalated to someone that knows what they are talking about. In this case it was a conversation that carried on over three days. I was pissed and got stubborn. I finally got to someone in tier 3 support.


Yeah, no. No one in support know how the dispatch algorithm works. They either misunderstood the question and answered something else OR just gave you an answer to shut you up. 

But, if you feel better believing the csr knows the intricate details of the operation, so be it.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Third level support guy was an actual tech at Lyft. But whatever. Not worth the back and forth.


----------

